# Financial Accounting Position



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

It's at my Company if anyone is interested or knows anyone and be warned, I'm a terrible boss 

Jr. Accountant


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

is it too late to take an accounting class for that position?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

charles said:


> is it too late to take an accounting class for that position?


If you can count 1,000 swimming tetras, you should not need any class to learn how to count beans :lol:


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> If you can count 1,000 swimming tetras, you should not need any class to learn how to count beans :lol:


Exactly plus who needs courses anyway....you know the old saying, those who can do and those who can't teach....


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Does the positiion include cleaning tank and feeding fish majority of the time, and office work in between, if so, where do I apply?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Doesn't Joe only have a 10 gallon in his office? What are you going to do the rest of the 9 hours, Charles?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

it take 9.5 hours to service Joe's tank. I want it to look perfect.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

So you're throwing in the service for the 2 tanks at home too? Wanna do my 5 tanks too?


----------

